# New General Discussion Section: Konoha Country Club



## heartsutra (Aug 6, 2015)

We have merged Konoha Plaza and The Health and Lifestyle Department into a brand new general-topic forum called . This is where to discuss lifestyle, culture, health, food, fashion, fitness and travel. This section aims to provide a calm and peaceful atmosphere where threads stay on topic.

We welcome and encourage members to join us. Please read the  prior to posting so you're aware of our expectations. The name says it all. Those visiting Konoha Country Club are encouraged to participate in civil discussion and behave in self-controlled manner. 

In addition to Konoha Country Club we're also introducing the return of the  as a subsection. This is where to discuss food-related topics.

Hopefully the thought and preparation that has gone into this merge will serve our members well. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2015)

Akihabara Section going through a major shift to complement the Konoha Country Club. Japanese lifestyle, food and culture discussions will be spread out through this new section and its subsections. The Anime Cafe and Manga Library are also getting expansions.

We are renaming the Anime Cafe to the Akihabara TV Channel, its no longer exclusive to anime, Japanese TV and movies are now included in the catalog. The Manga Library is getting renamed to the Akihabara Library, the section is expanded to include all forms of Japanese literature outside of actual novels. The Light novel threads and visual novel threads will be moved into the library and a updated directory will be stickied.

The yugioh threads will be merged into a mega thread, the current tournament will be moved to the Akihabara TV Channel. The Cosplay contest and weekly watch along contest will be moved into the Konoha Country Club and will be under its jurisdiction. 

The rest of the Ryokan is going to be archived. This is a big change for a lot of people, lets hope for the best.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Very excited about this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2015)

is this where i can talk about my pubic lice


----------



## Felt (Aug 10, 2015)

WAD said:


> is this where i can talk about my pubic lice



That would be your doctor.

or Vet.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 10, 2015)

yay reorganization!


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 10, 2015)

was the section started today or a few days ago?  i only remember seeing it today
nf is changing a lot lately i think





WAD said:


> is this where i can talk about my pubic lice





Zinnia said:


> That would be your doctor.
> 
> or Vet.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't like this.

Also where is the manga directory now?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I don't like this.
> 
> Also where is the manga directory now?



I told you were it was at in the thread.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

Didn't show up on new posts for some reason.   Though cool how you just linked me to a link to a link to a link.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Again. Make sure you read the Guidelines for the sections before you post or make threads.

Banter belongs to the Convo thread and you should refrain from posting only one-liners.

KCC


Bento Box


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Didn't show up on new posts for some reason.   Though cool how you just linked me to a link to a link to a link.



 gotta get that view count up

That was more to show you that I did reply.


----------

